# Cracker Barrel Inspired Double Dropper Rig Board for Surf Fishing



## sethmac (Jun 12, 2012)

Gearing up for my annual surf fishing trip down to the Emerald Coast, I was inspired to build myself a better jig for tying double-dropper rigs...after some talking with the wife, I got inspired by the little tee games at the Cracker Barrel. 

Working well so far..let me know what you think...attached the full writeup with instructions here


----------



## sethmac (Jun 12, 2012)

For the folks confused on how to use it, finally got around to videoing how its done:


----------

